# Tees- that important?



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

So I come into this forum finding some interesting topics. But I see some threads about the tees. Now I just use some tees I have or am given, I never buy any just to use them. Unless of course they are a bag of wooden tees. So why so many different tees, do they even make that much of a difference.


----------



## TonyC (May 7, 2006)

bigboy said:


> So I come into this forum finding some interesting topics. But I see some threads about the tees. Now I just use some tees I have or am given, I never buy any just to use them. Unless of course they are a bag of wooden tees. So why so many different tees, do they even make that much of a difference.


Well I do believe so, the main thing with new tees is try to reduce the amount of friction that is generated between the tee surface and the ball at impact, by reducing friction you reduce spin thus giving you a few extra yards. Another point of new tees is that they last longer and because of new softer materials (like our Flexie-T) it won't damage or scratch you driver.


----------



## Evesdad (Jun 18, 2006)

*Length*

One thing to consider is the length. New drivers have bigger faces and so should be teed higher. Try pro length, they make different tees for different cc sized drivers and fairway woods or irons. The tees also have marks to show how far in the ground to put them!!


----------

